# Do bars pay the same for every PPV?



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

For example UFC198 is not as popular as UFC196. Do bars still have to pay as much for 198 as 196? It would suck if bars pay for a PPV, but not many people show up.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Bars and other business that order ppv's pay a per person rate on a sliding scale to their maximum occupancy as per the fire marshal. So while the hole in the wall dive that maxes at 30 people pays like $5 per person, a large restaurant like Hooter (where I normally go) pays like $1 per person occupancy with their $250+ person max. 

So yeah, a weak card that wouldn't even draw a crowd may hurt the bar so much that they may not even order it, where the McGregor/Aldo fight was standing room only with overpriced Irish whiskey shooters on special all PPV long and they made a killing that night!

You win some; you lose some. That's the game of running a business.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the Tilted Kilt which is near me always orders the PPVs whereas a gym that I go to as well orders them but not always. Depends on the PPVs I guess.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> Bars and other business that order ppv's pay a per person rate on a sliding scale to their maximum occupancy as per the fire marshal. So while the hole in the wall dive that maxes at 30 people pays like $5 per person, a large restaurant like Hooter (where I normally go) pays like $1 per person occupancy with their $250+ person max.
> 
> So yeah, a weak card that wouldn't even draw a crowd may hurt the bar so much that they may not even order it, where the McGregor/Aldo fight was standing room only with overpriced Irish whiskey shooters on special all PPV long and they made a killing that night!
> 
> You win some; you lose some. That's the game of running a business.


Only some of the Hooters in my city show the fights at all. They go that shit worked to a science on which ones do better and which ones do not. BWWings on the other hand shows every fight. Just depends where you live I guess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually not all of the BWWs around here in Orange County show the fights. Hooters around here do but there aren't a whole lot of them and I have yet to check out the latest BWWs in Orange. It's been quite an expansion.


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

$250 for 250 people? Do people in Canada pay more? I always thought bars in Canada pay like $2000 for 200 people.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

These are example prices..... I have no idea what the actual per person prices are in any country or establishment; they probably vary by provider, too (satellite, cable, streamlining, etc).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I though it was a flat fee of like 1000 or something but I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

This is from a 2012 Bloody Elbow article:



> While it costs about $50 to order a UFC event on pay-per-view in a private residence, it costs bars, restaurants and other commercial establishments $750 to $1,500, depending on their size.


Source

I imagine fees have increased since then.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they have to be registered on the bar site and what not.


----------

